# Ok Whats the trick, Peco switch motors



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

So I have my power terminal blocks all set to wire all my switch motors now. I'm going to start on them tomorrow, I hope. I have 5 Peco under table PL-10E switches and 5 mounting plates PL-9 that I am going to use. Now this is the question, the mounting plates come with these tiny itty bitty brass flat head screws. You have got to be kidding! First off the eyes aren't that good any more and second a tiny flat head brass screw upside down under the table, the shoulders and back are not in the best of shape either. Ok so what is the trick or is there something else that can be used. I understand the screws are that small for adjustments but is there a better way?

Thanks


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That is the reason that i mounted mine to the peco turnouts and cut holes in the table to fit the switch motors.


----------

